
NY’s Metropolitan Museum of Art releases 375K digital works online via CC0 - dragonbonheur
https://creativecommons.org/2017/02/07/met-announcement/
======
incompatible
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593334)

~~~
boulos
And I should add: if any of you work at The Met or the Rijksmuseum and want to
be in touch about us hosting a CC0 copy of the images, please get in touch!
(We've tried to reach out via the emails we could find, but I don't think
we've received a response yet).

~~~
toomuchtodo
While I think its very cool Google would reach out to host a copy, the
canonical copy belongs in the Internet Archive.

EDIT: No snark intended.

~~~
boulos
_A_ canonical copy certainly does, but just as folks don't want to keep
scraping the Met, I'd prefer that folks who want to do style analysis or color
transfer or whatever else, do so with a public dataset in GCS (and S3!).

~~~
toomuchtodo
I appreciate your efforts to provide such a copy :) Apologies if my parent
comment sounded negative, it was not mean to be!

A rising tide lifts all boats.

~~~
boulos
Not at all!

I'd argue it's extremely clear that if there could be only one allowed copy,
it'd be with the Internet archive (and failing that Wikipedia? It's not even
the same ballpark, but I think that's second).

I've just come around to the "more copies are better" standpoint, especially
for different needs.

------
Jerry2
I found a series of really nice sketches but the images are only 600x406px
[0]. Wish they'd release higher-res images suitable as desktop backgrounds...

[0]
[https://ccsearch.creativecommons.org/image/detail/_UraJxSFDX...](https://ccsearch.creativecommons.org/image/detail/_UraJxSFDXbrvGcQmMyRsA==)

~~~
chch
If you head over to the Met itself's site for this piece[1], it's available to
download in full size, 3693x2501. Also, if you take the URL of the picture on
the CC page, you can exchange the "web-large" in the URL for "original" to get
the main image.

Also, that piece in particular is actually an etching, not a sketch! You can
read about the process at [2]. :)

[1]
[http://metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/373059](http://metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/373059)

[2]
[http://www.rembrandtpainting.net/about_rembrandt's_etchings....](http://www.rembrandtpainting.net/about_rembrandt's_etchings.htm)

------
dataminded
Where does one go for a dump of all the images? I'm assuming that they'd
rather one not scrape the site.

~~~
toomuchtodo
A dump is not available yet.

> The Met collection of CC0 images can be browsed on the new CC Search beta,
> also announced this morning.

